# الشمامسه



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2011)

​+†+ *الشماس الروحى +†+*
​


† العمق الروحى للشموسية †


*المتأمل فى ايات الكتاب المقدس يرى كيف اختير القديس العظيم استفانوس ورفاقه فى اول اختيار كنسى للشمامسة :*
*" انتخبوا ايها الاخوة سبعة رجال منكم مشهودا لهم ومملؤين من الروح القدس وحكمة*
*لنقيمهم على هده الحاجة - اع 6:3 "*
*بل يقول الكتاب ان استفانوس كان "مملؤا من الايمان والروح القدس .. يصنع عجائب وايات **عظيمة فى الشعب - أع 6 : 5 , 8 " ..*
*هذا هو الشماس كما يحدثنا عنه الكتاب .*


† فالشماس الروحى هو †


*† لحن جميل فى سمع الكنيسة ... وايقونة طاهرة , يتبارك بها كل من يراها .*
*† وهو سلم يصل الى السماء دائما .*
*† وانجيل متجسد .. وكنيسة متحركة .. بل هو صورة الله امام الناس ..*
*† انه يشعر على الدوام انه فى حضرة الله .. وان الخدمة بالنسبة له مدبح مقدس , **وعمله فيها رائحة بخور ..*
*† وله بأستمرار شعور بالانسحاق وعدم الاستحقاق ..*
*† وهو نمودج للمثل العليا , وقدرة العمل الصالح , ووسيلة ايضاح لكل الفضائل ..*
*† انه بأستمرار رجل صلاة .. فالصلاة بالنسبة له كالنفس الداخل والخارج .*
*† وهو شعلة ملتهبة بالنار .. وغيره ملتهبة لخلاص النفس كما قال داود : **" لاادخل الى مسكن بيتى , ولااصعد على سرير فراشى , ولااعطى لعينى نوما , **ولا لاجفانى نعاسا الى ان اجد موضعا للرب - مز 131*
*†انه رائحة المسيح الزكية 2كو2:15 ... يشتم فيه الناس رائحة المسيح .*
*† وهو رسالة المسيح المقروءة من جميع الناس .*
*† انه حركة دائبة ودائمة متجهة نحو الله .. وشمعة تنير لكل احد ...*
*† انه انسان دائم الصراع مع الله من اجل نفسه ومن اجل الناس ...*
*† انه روح وليس عقلا .. روح تتحدث مع الله واختبرت الحياة معه ...*
*† وهو ليس مجرد حفظ , بل اناء لعمل الروح فيه كما قال بولس الرسول :**" لاحظ نفسك والتعليم , وداوم على ذلك .. لانك اذ فعلت هذا تخلص نفسك والذين **يسمعونك ايضا - 1 تى 4 : 16 ...*
*† وهو يعيش حياة التلمذة , بعيدا عن الذات ... ومتضع ...*
*† وهو مغنطيس شديد الجاذبية .. ينمو باستمرار فى محبة ربنا يسوع المسيح وفى **حياة الكمال ..*
*† ان الشماس الروحى انسان ذاته لاتشغله ولاتعنيه ... لقد مات عنها واصبح تفكيره **فى ملكوت الله .... ليست له مشيئة ولا ارادة ... كل همه هو ان يحقق مشيئة الله **معه ... حارا فى الروح - رو12 :11 ..... دخلت فيه النار المقدسة التى الهبت التلاميذ **فى يوم الخمسين .. يعمل عمل الرب بكل حرارة .. بكل القلب .. بكل حماس ..*


*+†+ رتب الشمامسة +†+*



*† درجات الشمامسة † *
*رتب الشماسة حسب الترتيب التصاعدى : *

*1- الابصالتس *المرتل * *
*2- الاناغنوستيس * القارىء * *
*3- الايبودياكون * مساعد شماس * *
*4- الدياكون * شماس كامل * *
*5- الارشيدياكون * رئيس شماسة * *


*† الابصالتس * المرتل †*

*† كلمة ابصالتس مأخوزة عن الكلمة القبطية * ابصالموس * بمعنى مزمور او ترتيلة , فيكون منها ابصالتس اى مرتل . *
*†  عمله يتضح من اسمه وهو الترتيل وحفظ الالحان , وذكرت هذه الطغمة فى بعض  قوانين * الكنيسة الاولى * المرتلون ايضا فليبارك عليهم الاسقف . *
*† يجوز رسامة الاطفال فى سن ابتدائى واعدادى فى درجة الابصالتس حسب قول * المزمور * من افواه الاطفال والرضعان هيأت سبحا.*
*†  8 - والحكمة فى رسامة الاطفال فى سن صغيرة هى ربطهم بالكنيسة منذ  صغرهم,فينشأون ويتربون فى الكنيسة ويرضعون منها لبن الايمان والعقيدة  والطقس , ويتشربونه ويتدوقونه لكى يتمكنوا من عقيدتهم الارثوذكسية متمسكين  بها .... كما يحصلون على درجة عالية من الروحانية والقداسة بسبب وجودهم فى  الكنيسة فينطبق عليهم قول المزمور *اما انا فمثل زيتونة خضراء فى بيت الله  احمدك الى الدهر - مز:52 : . *
*† يسمح للآبصالتس بلبس التونية بدون البطرشيل . *
*† يمكن ترقية مرتل الكنيسة * المعلم * الى رتبة * ارش أبصالتس * خصوصا اذا كان كفيفا ولن يتدرج فى الرتب الشماسية الاخرى . *

*† طقس رسامة الآبصالتس † *

*1- بعد صلاة الصلح فى  القداس يحضر الارشيدياكون او القمص الكاهن الكبير الاطفال المراد سيامتهم  فى درجة الابصالتس , فيقفون امام باب الهيكل بوقار وخشوع ..... فيأتى الاب  الاسقف وينصحهم بعض النصائح المناسبة لسنهم مثل المواظبة على حضور القداس  وحفظ الالحان وفصول مدارس الاحد . *
*2-  يوصيهم بالهدوء وعدم الشقاوة لا فى الكنيسة ولافى البيت ولا فى الشارع  .... كما يوصيهم بالطاعة والاحتراس من خطايا اللسان كالشتيمة والكذب  والحلفان وغيرها. *
*3- كذلك يوصيهم بالمواظبة على ممارسة سر الاعتراف على الاب الكاهن والمواظبة على التناول من الاسرار المقدسة . *
*4- يتأكد من انهم اتو الى الكنيسة صائمين لم يأكلوا ولم يشربوا شيئا لانهم سيتناولون من الاسرار المقدسة فى نهاية القداس . *
*5-  ويجب ان يحصل الاسقف على تعهد شفاهى من والديهم بمساعدتهم لتنفيذ هذه  الوصايا وعدم منعهم من حضور الكنيسة لاى سبب ثم يوصى مرتل الكنيسة او  الشمامسة الكبار بتعهدهم من ناحية تسليم الالحان وشرح بعض الطقوس البسيطة  لهم .. وحبذا لو اختبر محفوظاتهم مثل ابانا الذى فى السموات .. وقانون  الايمان .. وبعض المردات الخفيفة . بعد كل هذا يبدأ فى سيامتهم فى درجة  الابصالتس :*

*† ...يرشم على اول طفل الرشومات الثلاثة بدون وضع يد وهو يقول : فلان ابصالتس على كنيسة *
*1- خين فران مبارك الله الاب *
*2- مبارك ابنه الوحيد يسوع المسيح * الرشم الثانى * *
*3- مبارك الروح القدس البارقليط * الرشم الثالث * *
*يرشم  الاب الاسقف جميع الاطفال بالطريقة السابقة . وبعد نهاية الرشومات عليهم  يقدمون له ملابس الخدمة * التونية بدون بطرشيل * فيرشمها لهم بالثلاث  رشومات ثم يلبسونها . *
*† يقفون امام الشمامسة الكبار فى خورس الشمامسة , ويشتركون معهم فى خدمة القداس بما يعرفون من مردات والحان . *
*†  فى نهاية القداس يتناولون من الاسرار المقدسة بعد الشمامسة , ويفرح بهم  اهلهم , ويفرحون هم ... ويواظبون بعد ذلك على الكنيسة وينشأون ويكبرون فيها  على الفضيلة والعبادة فيصبحون قديسين وبلا لوم . *

*† ألاناغنوستيس * القارئ † *

*الاناغنوستيسANASNWCTHC*

*.اغنسطس. كلمة يونانية مركبة من مقطعين :- *
*المقطع الاول :ANASNW وتعنى فصل *
*المقطع الثانى: THC وتعنى منسوب الى *
*وعلى هذا فمعنى الكلمة المركبة هو منسوب اليه فصل أى قارىء فصول الرسالة .*

*شروط اقامته :*

*1- الايقل سنه عن 18 سنة فى الظروف العادية . *
*2- ان يكون مشهودا له من الجميع فى اعمال صالحة واخلاق فاضلة . *
*3- ان يزكى من الكاهن والشعب وان لايكون عليه اعتراض من احد . *
*4- ان يجرب ويختبر على القراءة الجيدة فى الكتاب المقدس مع فهمه . *
*5- ان يمارس الفضائل الروحية ووسائط النعمة من اعتراف وتناول وحضور الكنيسة *
*6- ان يكون لديه استعداد للخدمة متشبعا بروحها . *
*7- ان يكون متواضعا ولايتعاجب بصوته او عمله . *
*8- ان يكون مطيعا للآب الكاهن حتى يكون قدوة ومثالا طيبا للاخرين . *

*وظائفه *

*1- تلاوة القراءة فى الكنيسة وبالاخص  الرسائل قبطيا وعربيا وان يكون حافظا لمقدمة ونهاية كل رسالة قبطيا وعربيا  وان يقرأ قراءة جيدة بلا اخطاء حتى يفهم الشعب مايقرأ عليه .. *
*مقدمة  البولس : فصل من رسالة معلمنا بولس الرسول الى .... بركاته علينا امين  ونهايته : نعمة الله الاب تحل على ارواحنا ياابائى واخوتى ... امين . *
*مقدمة  الكاثوليكون : فصل من رسالة معلمنا ..... بركاته علينا ... امين . ونهايته  : لاتحبوا العالم ولا الاشياء التى فى العالم لان العالم يفنى وشهوته اما  الذى يصنع مشيئة الله فيثبت الى الابد .*
*مقدمة  الابركسيس: فصل من قصص ابائنا الاطهار المشمولين بنعمة الروح القدس , بركة  صلواتهم فلتكن معكم ومعى ياابائى واخوتى .. امين . ونهايته : لم تزل كلمة  الرب تنمو وتزداد فى هذه البيعة وكل بيعة من الان والى الابد .... امين .*

*ملحوظة هامة للشماس*

*يجب بعد قراءة الرسالة ان  يسجد الاناغنوستيس امام باب الهيكل ويقبل الصليب ويد الكاهن مبرهنا على  تواضعه امام الله وامام الشعب وحتى لايتشامخ بصوته وحسن قراءته . *

*2- تلاوة اسماء الاباء  البطاركة الدين رقدوا فى الرب : وذلك حينما يقول الشماس داخل الهكيل بعد  مجمع الاباء :القارئون - الاناغنوستيسون فليقولوا اسماء ابائنا القديسين  البطاركة , الرب ينيح نفوسهم اجمعين ويغفر لنا خطايانا كانت اسماء الاباء  البطارك مكتوبة على الواح , وعند سماع نداء الشماس كان على كل اناغنوسيتس  ان يردد مجموعة اسماء من هذه الالواح . وهذا لايحث حاليا . *
*3- التسبيح وترديد الالحان : اى ان يتسلم التسبحة والالحان الكنسية ويرددها مع الخورس فى القداسات والمناسبات. *
*4-  الوعظ والتعليم : جاء فى طقس رسامة الاناغنوستيس * اظهر يارب وجهك على  عبدك القائم امامك, ليندر بأقوالك المقدسة , ويكرز بأوامرك لشعبك ويعلمهم  كلامك الطهر الدى من جهته خلاص نفوسهم ونجاتهم * وفى الوصية يقول له * يجب  عليك ان تتعلم واحدا فواحدا من فصول الكتاب المقدس انفاس الله التى اؤتنمت  عليها لكى تعظ بها الشعب.ولكن لايمارس الوعظ والتعليم الا بأذن من الاسقف  او الكاهن فى حضوره او غيابه . *

*† طقس سيامة الاغنسطس †*

*+ يقف امام الهيكل بغير  تونية "يمكنه حملها على يديه مطبقة " ورأسه مكشوفة ومنحنية فى اتضاع  وانسحاق امام الرب استعدادا لحمل نير الرتبة او الخدمة . *
*+ يقول الاسقف للشعب فى الكنيسة اتشهدون انه مستحق لهده الرتبة بالحقيقة ؟ فيردون نعم نشهد انه مستحق . *
*+  يأخد الاب الاسقف مقصا ويعمل به خمسة صلبان فى شعر رأسه واحد فى وسط الرأس  واربعة على جوانبها وهو يقول : "فلآن .. اغنسطس على كنيسة ... خين فران و  الرشومات الثلاثة. *

*ملاحظات : *

*1- سؤال الاسقف للشعب : هل  هو مستحق ؟ مهم لاخد شهادة علنية امام الله والكنيسة عن كفاءته واستحقاقه ,  والرسول يقول وماسمعته منى بشهود كثيرون اودعه اناسا اكفاء ان يعلموا  اخرين ايضا 2 تى 2:2 . *
*2- قص الشعر يشير الى قطع العوائد الردية منه وكدلك قطع الافكار الشريرة . *
*3-  الخمسة صلبان تشير الى جراحات المسيح الخمسة "الثلاثة مسامير + اكليل  الشوك + الطعنة " وكأنما هو يقول لاعرفه وقوة قيامته وشركة الامه متشبها  بموته" بعد قص شعر كل واحد من المتقدمين على حده خمسة صلبان بالرشومات  الثلاثة وبعد الانتهاء من جميعهم يقف الجميع صفا او صفين لكى يتلو عليهم  الصلوات والوصية .يصلى الاسقف صلاة الشكر دمجا ثم يرفع البخور بالشوية فى  الجهات الاربع . يقف ووجهه للغرب ويصلى صلاة " نسأل ونرغب اليك ايها السيد  الرب الاله ضابط الكل اقبل اليك عبدك .. اغنسطسا فى بيعتك ... فهمه حقوقك .  هب له مخافة عبوديتك اجعله مستحقا ان يلمس الاوانى ويكون اغنسطسا مكرما  امامك . *

*ملحوظة*

*من حق الاغنسطس مسك اوانى المدبح بلفافة لتجفيفها بعد القداس ووضعها فى المكان المخصص لها . *

*وصية الاغنسطس :*

*1- ان يتعلم واحد فواحدا من فصول الكتاب المقدس . *
*2- ان يقرأ بفهم وصية الرب ليفهم القارىء واغنسطس اى قارىء . *
*3- يعظ بها الشعب . *
*4-  فلتكم سيرتك نفية كالمصابح الدى على المنارة ينير للذين حوله بسيرته  واقواله . يرشم لهم الاسقف ملابس الخدمة فيلبسونها ويقفون مع الخورس للخدمة  . فى نهاية القداس يتناول من الاسرار الالهية وبعد تناول الدم ينفخ الاب  الاسقف فى وجوهم وهو يقول اقبل الروح القدس .تعمل لهم زفة فى الهيكل وفى  الكنيسة. *

*ملابس الاغنسطس :*

*1- يلبس تونية بيضاء لان اللون الابيض يليق بخدمة الله. ويرمز للنقاوة والطهارة .*
*2-  يكون على الظهر على هيئة صليب وكأنما هو يشترك فى حمل صليب المسيح حسب  قوله ان اراد احد ان ياتى ورائى فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه ويتبعنى .*
*3- يكون من الامام على هيئة حزام دليلا على التهيؤ والاستعداد للخدمة مثل يوحنا المعمدان الدى كان يرتدى منطقة على حقويه . *

*قوانين الاغنسطس :*

*1- لاتوضع عليه اليد , بل يقص شعر رأسه فقط . *
*2- يمكن ان يتزوج بعد اخد الرتبة , وان ماتت زوجته له ان يتزوج بأخرى على خلاف الرتب الكهنوتية الكبيرة . *


*† الايبوذياكون †*

*الايبوذياكون كلمة يونانية من مقطعين : ايبو بمعنى تحت . مساعد - دياكون بمعنى . شماس  - فيكون المعنى : مساعد الشماس *

*شروط اقامته*

*1- لا يقل سنة عن 20 سنة ... *
*2- ان يزكى من الشعب والاكليروس ... *
*3- ان يكون مشهودا له من الجميع بالاعمال الصالحة والاخلاق الفاضلة ... *

*وظائفه*

*1- حراسة ابواب الكنيسة من الهراطقة والدواب ... *
*2- تنظيم الجلوس فى الكنيسة " الرجال فى اماكنهم - النساء فى اماكنهن - العذارى والراهبات فى اماكنهن - الارامل فى اماكنهن " ... *
*3- ايقاد سرج الكنيسة ... *
*4- حفظ كتب الكنيسة وثياب الكهنة والخدام ... *
*5- تعمير المجامر ... *
*6- مساعدة الدياكون , وينوب عنه اذا دعت الحاجة ... *

*ملحوظة  *
*هذه  الوظائف تضاف الى وظائفه السابقة ولا تلغيها حينما كان اغنسطسا , فيمكنه  ان يقوم بوظيفة الآغنسطس اذا دعت الحاجة ... يرشمه الاسقف فى جبهته بأيهام  يده اليمنى ويقول : *
*" ندعوك فى كنيسة الله المقدسة امين ... فيرد الشعب : امين " .... *
*ثلاث  رشومات بالابهام دون وضع يد ... فيحل الروح القدس عليه , ويعطيه مواهب  الخدمة الموكلة اليه ... ثم يتلو عليه الوصية الخاصة به : *
*"يابنى قد اؤتمنت على درجة حسنة , تكون تابعا للشماس وتساعده فى عمل الخدمة, وتحفظ ابواب البيعة , والنظام فى الكنيسة " ... *

*ملابس الايبوذياكون *

*مثل ملابس الاغنسطس وبنفس  النظام , والبطرشيل الذى يربط على هيئة حزام معناه قيد بواجبات وخدمات ,  وربط بقوانين كنسية لا مفر من اتباعها والعمل بموجبها ... *

*قوانينه*

*1- لا توضع عليه اليد , ولا يقص شعره , بل يرشم فقط ... *
*2- يمكنه ان يتزوج بعد اخذ الدرجة دون ان يفقدها ... *


*† الدياكون † *

*نريد ان نتكلم فى رتبة اخرى من رتب الشماش ... وهى "" الدياكون "" .... *
*الدياكون :*
*كلمة سريانية معناها خادم ... وباليونانية دياكون ايضا , اما فى القبطية فتنطق " ريف شمش " ... *

*شروط اقامته *

*1- الا يقل سنه عن 21 عاما ... *
*2- ان يكون قدوة فى الكلام والتصرف والمحبة والطهارة ... *
*3- بلا لوم كما قال الكتاب المقدس ... " وهؤلاء ايضا ليختبروا اولا ثم يتشمسوا ان كانوا بلا لوم - 1تى 3 : 10 " .. *
*4- متواضعا قنوعا غير محب للمال , قادرا على احتمال مشقات الخدمة بلا تذمر , صاحب مبدأ , لا يحابى وجه انسان على حساب الاخرين ... *
*5- يعكف على القراءة حتى يبنى نفسه روحيا وينمو فى النعمة وفى معرفة ربنا يسوع المسيح ... *
*6- ان يكون مشهودا له من كافة المؤمنين بالامانة والعفة وحب السلام ... *

*وظائف الدياكون  *

*+ تلاوة مردات الاواشى فى القداس ... *
*+ التنبيه على المصلين ببدء الصلاة ... *
*+ التنبيه على المصلين بحفظ النظام والسكون والوقوف فى الصلاة بمخافة ونقاوة وخشوع ... *
*+ معاونة الكاهن فى افتقاد الشعب ... *
*+  كان يكتب اسماء مقدمى القرابين والعطايا للكنيسة ليذكرهم الكاهن بعد اوشية  القرابين كما جاء فى الدسقولية " 35 " : " ليكتب الشمامسة كل يوم اسماء من  يأتى بالقرابين حيا كان او ميتا ليذكروهم عند القراءة والصلاة, وكانت توجد  حجرة خاصة عند الباب القبلى للكنيسة تسمى حجرة الدياكونية ... يجلس فيها  شماس يتقبل عطايا وتقدمات المصلين قبل دخولهم الى الكنيسة ... *
*+ تنظيف الهيكل وترتيب المذبح قبل حضور الكاهن ... *
*+ يقرأ الانجيل المقدس فى القداس الالهى ...*
*+  يتلو مردادت الشماس داخل الهيكل لان مردات الشماس داخل الهيكل من حق  الدياكون والآرشيدياكون فقط ... ولكن الان سمح للشمامسة بدخول الهيكل بسبب  قلة الشمامسة الدياكون والآرشيدياكون ... *

*ملابس الدياكون *

*1- يلبس الدياكون " الشماس الكامل " والارشيدياكون " رئيس الشمامسة " التونية والبطرشيل الاحمر اشارة الى الاغتسال بدم المسيح ... *
*والبطرشيل  يكون على الكتف الشمال دلالة على حمل الصليب , ويرمز طرف البطرشيل الى  اجنحة الملائكة , وفى هذا يقول القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم " لا حظوا الفرح  الروحى يامن تشبهون اجنحة الملائكة بلباسكم البطرشيل الجميل الذى يوضع على  اكتافكم اليسرى " ... *
*2- يمكن للدياكون والآرشيدياكون ان يلبس طاقية مزينة بالصليب وبعض صور السيد المسيح والقديسين , وهذا تراث قديم ... *

*من قوانين الدياكون و " الارشيدياكون "*

*1- اذا تمت رسامته قبل زواجه فلا يتزوج ... *
*2 اذا ماتت زوجته بعد رسامته يظل بلا زواج - تماما كما فى حالة الكاهن - اما اذا تزوج فأنه يفقد رتبته ... *


*† ارشيدياكون † *

*ارشيدياكون كلمة مكونة من مقطعين :أرشي ومعناها رئيس ودياكون ومعناها شماس *

*شروط اقامته : *

*† ان يكون عالما بالكتب المقدسة *
*† ان يكون ملما بوظائف الرتب الشماسية الاخرى مثل المرتل والاعنسطس والايبودياكون *

*وارشيدياكون . *
*† ان يكون ملما بطقوس الكنيسة. *
*† ان يكون مشهودا له من الجميع . *
*† ان يزكى من الاكليروس والشعب . *

*وظائفه : *

*† يرأس جميع الرتب الشماسية الاخرى , ويدبر لمورها, ويحدد لها اعمالها . *
*† ان يكون مثل اذن وعين الاسقف . *
*† يقدم المختارين لنيل الدرجات الشماسية المختلفة . *
*† يساعد الكاهن فى مناولة الدم ادا كان مخصصا للخدمة وليس مشغولا بعمل اخر. *
*† يخدم الايتام والارامل. *
*† يخدم الغرباء *
*† يكون مثالا لجميع الكنيسة فى القدوة والعمل الصالح . *

*† طقس رسامة الأرشيدياكون †  *

*بعد صلاة الصلح مثل الرتب  الاربعة السابقة .. ويطلب الاب الاسقف فى صلاته ان يملآه الله من الحكمة  والقوة كمثل اسطفانوس اول رئيس للشماسة , ويقول الاسقف * ان تجعل عبدك  مستحقا لشركة الشماسة .. باركه وثبته *.. ويقرأ انجيل يو 17 :24-26 ويتكلم  عن المحبة التى هى اساس كل خدمة وكل رتبة من اجل خدمة الرب .. ويقرأ ايضا  الرسالة الى تيموثاوس 1 تى 3 : 8 -10 .. ويتكلم فيها عن شروط اقامة  الشماسة. هذا هو طقس رسامة الارشيدياكون .. فنطلب الى الله ان يفهم كل شماس  رتبته وشروطها ووظائفها ويلتزم بها لكى يكون هناك نظام والتزام داخل  الشماسة ..فيقوم كل شماس بعمله بحسب رتبته التى اخدها من الله . *


*† طقس اقامة الشماسات †*

*الشماسة لا دخل لها بخدمة  المذبح إطلاقاً وتتم ترقيتها إلى شماسة بدون وضع يد، وذلك بعد مرور خمس  سنوات من إجراء طقس مساعدة الشماسة، والذى جرى بعد خمس سنوات أيضاً من  إجراء طقس التكريس،*
*وتتم  الترقية بناء على حسن سيرها وسلوكها، وطاعتها، وعبادتها، وخبراتها المتقدمة  فى الخدمة، وإتقانها لعملها، واستعدادها لتكملة مسيرة التكريس إلى  النهاية، مع التزامها بحياة البتولية أو (الترمل) إلى النفس الأخير. *
*وتكون  الترقية إلى رتبة الشماسة الكاملة بقرار من اللجنة العليا لشئون المكرسات،  على ألا يقل سنها عن 40 سنة فى حالة العذراء و60 سنة فى حالة الترمل.*
*الشماسة المكرسة تكون خدمتها قاصرة على خدمة المرأة والطفولة ومن أمثلة ذلك:*
*معاونة الكاهن فى عماد النساء الكبيرات السن (ليس فى الطقس ولا فى الصلاة إنما فى العناية).*
*لأن  الكاهن ليس عليه إلا أن يضع يده على رأس المرأة المعمَدة وهى داخل  المعمودية - ويغطسها فى ماء ثلاث مرات باسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس، وبعد  خروجها تلبس ملابسها، ثم يأتى الكاهن ويعطيها سر الميرون (يدهنها فى  الأجزاء الظاهرة فقط من جسدها).يستحسن وجود شماسة مع طالبة العماد،  لتساعدها إلى ما يجب عمله قبل العماد وبعد العماد. *
*حفظ النظام فى أماكن جلوس النساء فى الكنيسة. *
*تنظيم المتناولات: *
*يجب  أن تتأكد أنهن مسيحيات أرثوذكسيات يمارسن سر الإعتراف بانتظام، كذلك تراعى  الحشمة فى ملبسهن ومظهرهن عند التقدم للتناول، وأنهن لا يضعن المساحيق على  وجوههن، وأنه يجب أن تغطى كل واحدة رأسها، بغطاء وتمسك بيدها لفافة أخرى  استعداداً للتناول. وبهذا تساعد الأب الكاهن فى مناولة النساء. *
*المساعدة فى خدمة الشابات والنساء، فى الإجتماعات الخاصة بهن فى الكنيسة. *
*إفتقاد الشابات والنساء، لحثهنَ على حضور الكنيسة فى القداسات والإجتماعات. *
*الخدمة فى مدارس أحد الأطفال، فتجذبهم إلى الكنيسة بحنانها. *
*الخدمة  فى الحضانة الخاصة بالكنيسة، فهى أقدر إنسان على احتمال الطفل وإشباعه  بالحنان والحب، وعلى المساعدة فى تربيته تربية مسيحية كنسية. *
*العمل فى مجال الخدمة الإجتماعية بالكنيسة، كأن تخدم الأرامل والمحتاجات والفقيرات خدمة متكاملة. *
*الخدمة فى بيوت إيواء الأطفال الأيتام (الملاجئ) فتقوم بدور الأم لمن حرموا من الأمومة وهم صغار. *
*العمل  فى بيوت العجائز والمسنات، تخدمهنَ خدمة باذلة مضحية، من أكل وشرب ونظافة  وتمريض، وكل احتياجاتهن الكثيرة واحتمال مضايقاتهن بسبب مرضهن وشيخوختهن. *
*زيارة  النساء المريضات، سواء فى منازلهن أو فى المستشفيات وتقدم لهنَ الكلمة  الطيبة المعزية المشجعة، مع الخدمة والمعونة، وتحدثهنَ بكلمة الله. وتنوب  عن الكنيسة فى الإهتمام بهنَ وتخبر - الأب الكاهن بالحالات التى تحتاج إلى  إفتقاد أو تناول. *
*الإشراف على نشاط المرأة فى الكنيسة، من مشاغل ومعارض وخلافه. *
*الإشراف على نظافة الكنيسة وترتيب أثاثاتها - ماعدا الهيكل لأنه ممنوع دخول النساء إليه. *
*الإشراف على النواحى الإدارية فى المستوصفات التابعة للكنائس أو الأسقفيات. *
*الإشراف على بيوت الطالبات المتغربات، اللاتى هنَ فى أشد الحاجة إلى هذه البيوت، وهذه الرعاية المسيحية لحفظهن وحمايتهن ونجاحهن. *
*خدمة حالات الإنحراف بين الشابات، والتى تحتاج إلى رعاية روحية تحت إرشاد الإكليروس. *
*خدمة المعوقات إذ تعينهن على ممارسة حياة طبيعية روحية ونفسية. ولا تخدم المعوقين (من الذكور). *
*إذا وافق الأب الأسقف ولجنة شئون المكرسات على ترقيتها إلى شماسة يجرى لها الطقس الخاص بتكريس الشماسة الكاملة.*


*† طقس تكريس الشماسة الكاملة †*

*تكون صلوات التكريس بعد رفع بخور باكر*
*تكون  صلوات التكريس بعد رفع بخور باكر فى قداس خاص يحضره النساء فقط (هذا لسبب  أن خدمة الشماسة هى قاصره على قطاعى المرأة والطفولة، ولكن من الممكن  السماح لأسرتها الخاصة فقط بالحضور، إذا رغبوا فى ذلك، بإعتبار أن أسرتها  تشترك فى ذلك اليوم، فى تقديمها كنذيرة للرب كشماسة كاملة).*
*تقرأ المدعوات لرتبة الشماسة التعهد الخاص بهن أمام الهيكل، ثم يقفن باتضاع وإنسحاق.*
*وفيما يلى تعهد الشماسة الكاملة الذى تقوم بتوقيع نسخة منه، تحفظ لدى الأب الأسقف بتاريخ الترقية:*

*† تعهد الشماسة الكاملة †*

*أنا الضعيفة المتقدمة - بنعمة الله - إلى طقس الشماسة المكرسة (الكاملة) الخاص بالنساء فى الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية.*
*أتعهد  أمام الله رب الأرباب، وأمام ملائكته وقديسيه، وأمام المذبح المقدس، وأمام  أبى قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث، وأمام أبى نيافة المطران / الأسقف  الأنبا.......*
*بأن أثبت على  الإيمان الأرثوذكسى إلى النفس الأخير، وأن ألتزم بحفظ البتولية إلى نهاية  حياتى، (أو "فى حالة الترمل": ألتزم بحياة الترمل والطهارة والعفاف إلى  نهاية حياتى).*
*كما أتعهد بأن  ألتزم بوصايا الكتاب المقدس دراسة وعملاً، وممارسة الإعتراف والتناول،  وجهادات العبادة والخدمة، وحسن التعامل مع الغير، مع الأمانة والإلتزام فى  أداء كل واجباتى، وما يعهد إلىّ من مسئوليات.وأتعهد أيضاً أن أبعد عن محبة  المال، ولا أدخل فى معاملات مادية خاصة مع أحد.كما أتعهد بالخضوع الكامل  لرئاسة الكنيسة العليا، ممثلة فى قداسة البابا البطريرك ونيافة المطران /  الأسقف. مع توقيرى واحترامى لجميع الآباء المطارنة والأساقفة، وسائر رتب  الكهنوت فى الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية.*
*الرب يعطنى نعمة بصلواتكم حتى أسلك بأمانة والتزام، فى عبادة الله وخدمته، وكل ما يتطلبه منى طقس الشماسة المكرسة.*
*ها مطانية اغفروا لى...*
*يصلى الأسقف صلاة الشكر، ويرفع البخور.*
*يقول المزمور الخمسون "ارحمنى يا الله كعظيم رحمتك... الخ". *
*ثم تقرأ القراءات التالية: البولس (رو1:16-16)*
*"أوصى  إليكم بأختنا فيبى التى هى خادمة الكنيسة التى فى كنخريا. كى تقبلوها فى  الرب كما يحق للقديسين، وتقوموا لها فى أى شئ احتاجته منكم لأنها صارت  مساعدة لكثيرين ولى أنا أيضاً. سلموا على بريسكلا واكيلا العاملين معى فى  المسيح يسوع، اللذين وضعا عنقيهما من أجل حياتى اللذين لست أنا وحدى  أشكرهما، بل أيضاً جميع كنائس الأمم. وعلى الكنيسة التى فى بيتهما. سلموا  على أبينتوس حبيبى، الذى هو باكورة أخائية للمسيح. سلموا على مريم التى  تعبت لأجلنا كثيراً. سلموا على أندرونكوس ويونياس نسيبى المأسورين معى،  اللذين هما مشهوران بين الرسل، وقد كانا فى المسيح قبلى.*
*سلموا  على أمبلياس حبيبى فى الرب. سلموا على أوربانوس العامل معنا فى المسيح،  وعلى استاخيس حبيبى. سلموا على أبلس المزكى فى المسيح. سلموا على الذين هم  من أهل ارستوبولوس. سلموا على هيروديون نسيبى. سلموا على الذين هم من أهل  نركيسوس الكائنين فى الرب. سلموا على تريفينا وتريفوسا التاعبتين فى الرب.*
*سلموا  على برسيس المحبوبة التى تعبت كثيراً فى الرب. سلموا على روفس المختار فى  الرب، وعلى أمه أمى. سلموا على اسينكريتس فليغون هرماس بتروباس وهرميس،  وعلى الأخوة الذين معهم. سلموا على فيلولوغس وجوليا ونيريوس وأخته،  وأولمباس، وعلى جميع القديسين الذين معهم. سلموا بعضكم على بعض بقبلة  مقدسة، كنائس المسيح تسلم عليكم" (نعمة الله الآب... الخ).*
*تقال أجيوس (الثلاثة)، ثم أوشية الإنجيل.*
*يقال المزمور والإنجيل كالآتى :*
*المزمور  (13:44،14): "كل مجد ابنة الملك من داخل، مشتملة بأطراف، موشاة بالذهب،  مزينة بأشكال كثيرة. تدخل إلى الملك عذارى فى إثرها" (هلليلويا). الإنجيل  من  (مت 1:25-13)*
*"حينئذ  يشبه ملكوت السماوات عشر عذارى أخذنّ مصابيحهنّ وخرجنّ للقاء العريس.وكان  خمس منهنّ حكيمات وخمس جاهلات. أما الجاهلات فأخذنّ مصابيحهنّ ولم يأخذنّ  معهنّ زيتاً. وأما الحكيمات فأخذنّ زيتاً فى آنيتهن مع مصابيحهن. وفيما  أبطأ العريس نعسنّ جميعهن ونمن. ففى نصف الليل صار صراخ هوذا العريس مقبل  فاخرجن للقائه. فقامت جميع أولئك العذارى وأصلحن مصابيحهن. فقالت الجاهلات  للحكيمات أعطينا من زيتكنّ فإن مصابيحنا تنطفئ. فأجابت الحكيمات قائلات:  لعله لا يكفى لنا ولكنّ بل اذهبنّ إلى الباعة وابتعنّ لكنّ. وفيما هنّ  ذاهبات ليبتعنّ، جاء العريس والمستعدات دخلنّ معه إلى العرس وأغلق الباب.  أخيراً جاءت بقية العذارى أيضاً قائلات: يا سيد يا سيد افتح لنا. أجاب وقال  الحق أقول لكنّ أنى ما أعرفكنّ. فاسهروا إذاً لأنكم لا تعرفون اليوم ولا  الساعة، التى يأتى فيها إبن الإنسان" (والمجد لله دائماً).*
*يقال مرد الإنجيل، ثم الثلاث أواشى الكبار (سلام الكنيسة، والآباء، والإجتماعات).*
*يقال قانون الإيمان جهراً.*

*بعد ذلك يصلى الأب الأسقف الصلوات التالية :*

*1- "اللهم الأبدى أبا ربنا  وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح، خالق الرجل والمرأة، الذى ملأ بروحه القدوس  مريم ودبورة وحنة وخلدة، وسر أن يولد ابنه الوحيد يسوع المسيح من عذراء"  (كيريى إليسون).*
*2- "والآن اطلع على إمائك الواقفات أمامك المختارات للشماسية إملأهن بروح قدسك، طهرهنّ من كل دنس الجسد والروح". (كيريى إليسون)*
*3-  "أيها الرب الحكيم فى مشورته، الذى خلق الإنسان ذكراً وأنثى، خلقهما  كليهما على صورته ومثاله، ومنحهما نفس البركة ونفس السطان على كل  الكائنات". (كيريى إليسون)*
*4- "يا من أفضت روحك القدوس على الرجال والنساء معاً، وأعطيت للمرأة كما للرجل مواهب الروح". (كيريى إليسون)*
*5-  "يارب يا من سمحت أن ترسل مريم المجدلية لتبشر رسلك القديسين بقيامتك  المجيدة، وأن تقام فيبى شماسة فى كنيستك المقدسة". (كيريى إليسون)*
*6-  كما سمحت يارب فى القديم، اسمح لإمائك أن تشتركن فى خدمتك حسب طقسهنّ،  واجعلنا مستحقين أن نكمل هذه الخدمة بغير وقوع فى دينونة أمامك، وأفض  عليهّن نعمة روحك القدوس بالنعمة والرأفات... (يارب اسمعنا...)*
*7-  أيها الرب الإله الذى لا ترفض النساء اللواتى يقدمن أنفسهن بإتفاق المشيئة  الإلهية، ليخدمن فى مواضعك المقدسة، بل سمحت أن تدعوهنّ خادمات لك، إعط  نعمة الروح القدس لإمائك هؤلاء اللواتى يرغبن فى أن يقدمنّ أنفسهنّ لك  ليتممن خدمتك، كما منحت نعمة هذه الخدمة لعبدتك فيبى، التى دعوتها للعمل فى  كنيستك فكانت معينة لعبدك بولس الرسول، أفض عليهن مواهبك المقدسة، بالنعمة  والرأفات. (يارب اسمعنا...)*
*8-  أيها الرب الأزلى أبا ربنا يسوع المسيح خالق الرجل والمرأة، انظر الآن إلى  إمائك هؤلاء اللواتى دعين لخدمة الشماسية. وأعطهنّ نعمة الروح القدس،  وطهرهنّ من كل دنس الجسد والروح، لكيما باستحقاق يتممنّ العمل الذى تعهد به  إليهنّ. *
*لك المجد والسجود مع ابنك الوحيد، والروح القدس إلى أبد الآبدين آمين. (يارب اسمعنا... الخ)*
*9-  أيها الرب الإله القدوس القادر على كل شئ، انظر إلى إمائك هؤلاء، ادعهن  للخدمة، أفض عليهن الموهبة الغنية التى لروحك القدوس. احفظهن فى الإيمان  الأرثوذكسى، متممات خدمتك باستمرار بلا لوم حسب مسرتك، لأن لك كل مجد  وكرامة وسجود أيها الآب والإبن والروح القدس. (كيريى إليسون ثلاث مرات)*
*10-  يا الله القدوس العلى الناظر إلى المتواضعات، يا من اختار الضعفاء  والأقوياء وكرم اللواتى هنّ فى إتضاع، أرسل يارب نعمة روحك القدوس على  إمائك هؤلاء، قوهّن بحقك، فإذا عملن بوصاياك وخدمن فى بيت قدسك كنّ لك أوان  مكرمة لتمجيدك. أعطهنّ يارب قوة لكى يسلكنّ بابتهاج حسب تعاليمك التى  رسمتها قانوناً لخدمتهنّ، هب لهّن يارب روح التواضع وقوة الإحتمال والصبر،  إذا حملنّ نيرك بفرح وصبرنّ على الجهاد تكون لهنّ أكاليل الخدمة، وحفظ  العهد (بالنعمة والرأفات ومحبة البشر... كيريى إليسون).*
*11-  نعم أيها الرب العارف بضعفنا، كمل إماءك ليسبحن فى بيتك ويقمن بخدمة  الفقيرات والمحتاجات، ويساعدنّ فى يوم عماد النساء الكبيرات، ويعلمنّ  الموعوظات، ويرتبنّ النساء فى الكنيسة ويقودهنّ للبنيان والمثال الصالح.  قدسهنّ، أنرهنّ، أعطهن شجاعة، لأنك مبارك وممجد أيها الآب والإبن والروح  القدس. (كيريى إليسون)*
*12-  استمع يارب صلواتنا، وأرسل عليهنّ بركة من الروح القدس لكى يتممنّ خدمتك  بغير وقوع فى دينونة، ويقدمنّ مثالاً للحياة المقدسة. باركهنّ يارب هؤلاء  اللواتى اشتريتهنّ بالدم الثمين. أنت يا من أعطيت حنة إبنة فنوئيل أن تقضى  أربعاً وثمانين سنة فى ترملها عابدة فى بيتك بلا لوم. إعط إمائك نعمة  ليحفظنّ نذورهنّ أمامك ويعشن فى عفة وطهارة وفى طاعة لوصاياك وأمانة فى  الخدمة، إعطهنّ أن يعشنّ عرائساً لك وحدك.*
*إكراماً لك ولمسيحك الذى لك معه، ومع الروح القدس، المجد والسجود إلى الأبد آمين (كيريى إليسون).*
*اذكر يارب سلامة الكنيسة المقدسة الجامعة الرسولية الأرثوذكسية نسألك يارب اسمعنا وارحمنا (يارب ارحم).*
*اذكر  يارب خدمة النساء فى الكنيسة، والفقيرات، والمريضات، والموعوظات، وخدمة  الأطفال، وهؤلاء العذارى (أو الأرامل) أو المتقدمات لخدمة الشماسية. بارك  خدمتهن، كما باركت خدمة فيبى من قبل. نسألك يارب اسمعنا وارحمنا... (كيريى  إليسون).*
*أخيراً يارب اجعلنا مستحقين أن نقول بالشكر: أبانا الذى فى السموات... *
*بعد  ذلك يقص الأب الأسقف شعر كل واحدة خمسة صلبان بالرشومات الثلاثة المعروفة  (بدون وضع يد) وهو يقول فى كل مرة (فلانة) شماسة فى البيعة المقدسة: خين  افران...، افسمارؤوت...*
*ثم  يبارك على ملابسهن الخاصة بالرشومات الثلاثة، فيلبسنها.أثناء ذلك يقال لحن  خين افران...، ثم أكسيا ثلاثاً (تاسونى فلانة) تى شيليت انتى بخرستوس، أى  (الأخت فلانة) عروس المسيح بعد ذلك يقفن أمام باب الهيكل، وتقرأ لهن الوصية  التالية :*

*† الوصية الخاصة بالشماسة الكاملة †*

*"اعلمى أيتها الإبنة  المباركة، أن الرب قد اختارك للشماسية (الخدمة) بالكنيسة المقدسة فاحفظى  الوصية المقدسة، وإحرصى أن تحفظى شماسيتك وبتوليتك (أو عفتك للأرملة) بلا  عيب. *
*إحترسى من محبة المال  والتحزب. إملئى فمك من التسبيح. كونى دائماً فى ملء النعمة وداومى على  الأسرار المقدسة، وإسلكى فى الطاعة لأبيك الأسقف، ولمن يرشدك فى طريق الله.  إحفظى الأمانة فى العقيدة، وفى الخدمة التى أئتمنت عليها، من قبل الكنيسة،  وليهبك الرب قوة بنعمته، ويحسبك مع العذارى الحكيمات عرائس المسيح  المباركات*
*بعد ذلك تختم الصلاة بالختام المعروف (آمين الليلويا...)، ثم البركة، وأبانا الذى فى السموات.*
*يحضرن القداس الإلهى، ويتناولن من الأسرار المقدسة.*

*
*​*تابع*
​


----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*
الشمامسة والعقيدة*
*
**القوانين التى تعتمد عليها الكنيسة القبطية**

*
*القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى*

*أولاً : قانون الإيمان المسيحى *​
*رتب آباء الكنيسة دستوراً وقانوناً للأيمان أخذ من آيات الكتاب المقدس  بعهدية القديم والجديد وخاصة الإنجيل وأقرته المجامع المسكونية لكنائس  العالم النيقاوى القسطنطينى والأفسسى ويؤمن به المسيحيين فى العالم كله  ويقرأ فى الكنائس ويرددة الأقباط خاصة فى صلوات القداسات فى الكنائس , ومما  يذكر أنه يردد مرتين في قداسات الكنيسة القبطية حيث أنه يقرأ فى صلوات  الأجبية ومرة أخرى أثناء القداس الإلهى ويحفظة جميع الأقباط .*
*وكلمات قانون الإيمان الذى أقرته المجامع المسكونية لكنائس العالم  النيقاوى 325 م القسطنطينى والأفسسى ويؤمن بها المسيحيين فى العالم كله حتى  اليوم  هى : -*

*نؤمن بإله واحد*
*الآب ضابط الكل*
*وخالق السماء والأرض*
*وكل ما يرى وما لا يرى*
*نؤمن برب واحد يسوع المسيح*
*ابن الله الوحيد . المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور*
*إله من إله نور من نور. إله حق من إله حق*
*مولود غير مخلوق*
*مساوي الآب في الجوهر*
*الذي على يده صار كل شيء*
*الذي من اجلنا نحن البشر*
*ومن اجل خلاصنا*
*نزل من السماء*
*وتجسد من الروح القدس*
*وولد من مريم العذراء وصار إنسانا*
*وصلب عوضنا في عهد بيلاطس البنطي*
*تألم ومات ودفن وقام في اليوم الثالث كما في الكتب*
*وصعد إلى السماء*
*وجلس على يمين الله الآب*
*وأيضا سيأتي بمجده العظيم*
*ليدين الأحياء والأموات*
*الذي ليس لملكه انقضاء*
*ونؤمن بالروح القدس .. الرب المحيي.. المنبثق من الآب*
*ومع الآب والابن.. يسجد له ويمجد*
*الناطق بالأنبياء*
*وبكنسية واحدة جامعة مقدسة رسوليه .. نقر ونعترف بمعمودية واحدة لمغفرة الخطايا*
*وننتظر قيامة الموتى وحياة جديدة في العالم العتيد*
*آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن*​*ويحتوى قانون الإيمان المسيحى على 11 موضوعاً أو بنداً وقد  قمنا بتقسيم جمــــل القانون إلى هذه البنود ووضعنا كلمات قانون الإيمان  التى تناسبها والآيات التى أخذها الاباء والأساقفة من الكتاب المقدس حنى  تكون مرجع واضح للباحثين والدارسين .*

*الآيات الأنجيلية التى أُخذ منها *
*قانون الإيمان المسيحى*​
*† لاَ يَكُنْ لَكَ آلِهَةٌ أُخْرَى أَمَامِي.( خر 20 : 3 )*
*† وَهذِهِ هِيَ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ: أَنْ يَعْرِفُوكَ أَنْتَ  الإِلهَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ وَحْدَكَ وَيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَهُ  ( يو 17 : 3 )*

*نؤمن بإله*
*الإيمان بوجود الله*
* 1 *​*† لأَنَّ الإِلهَ وَاحد ( رو 3 : 30 )*
*† لكِنْ لَنَا إِلهٌ وَاحِد ( 1 كو 8 : 6 )*
*† وَأَنْ لَيْسَ إِلهٌ آخَرُ إِلاَّ وَاحِدً ( 1كو 3: 4) *
*† كَيْفَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تُؤْمِنُوا وَأَنْتُمْ تَقْبَلُونَ مَجْدًا  بَعْضُكُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ، وَالْمَجْدُ الَّذِي مِنَ الإِلهِ الْوَاحِدِ  لَسْتُمْ تَطْلُبُونَهُ (يو 5 : 44)*
*† أَنَا الرَّبُّ وَلَيْسَ آخَرُ. لاَ إِلهَ سِوَايَ. نَطَّقْتُكَ وَأَنْتَ لَمْ تَعْرِفْنِي. (أش 45 : 5)*
*† فَاعْلَمِ الْيَوْمَ وَرَدِّدْ فِي قَلْبِكَ أَنَّ الرَّبَّ هُوَ  الإِلهُ فِي السَّمَاءِ مِنْ فَوْقُ، وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ مِنْ أَسْفَلُ.  لَيْسَ سِوَاهُ (تث 4: 39)*
*† اِسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ: الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ ( تث 6: 4)*
*نؤمن بإله واحد*

*الإيمان بوحدانية الله*
* 2 *​*† أَبُو  الْيَتَامَى وَقَاضِي الأَرَامِلِ، الإِلهُ فِي مَسْكِنِ قُدْسِهِ. 6  الإِلهُ مُسْكِنُ الْمُتَوَحِّدِينَ فِي بَيْتٍ. مُخْرِجُ الأَسْرَى إِلَى  فَلاَحٍ (مز 68 : 5 و 6)*
*† لكِنْ لَنَا إِلهٌ وَاحِدٌ: الآبُ الَّذِي مِنْهُ جَمِيعُ الأَشْيَاءِ، وَنَحْنُ لَهُ (1كو 8 : 6)*
*† الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِه ( عب 1: 3)*
*† فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ الإِلهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْض ( تك 1: 1 )*
*† فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ صَنَعَ الرَّبُّ السَّمَاءَ وَالأَرْضَ وَالْبَحْرَ وَكُلَّ مَا فِيه ( خر 20 : 11 )*
*† وَأَقْسَمَ بِالْحَيِّ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ، الَّذِي خَلَقَ  السَّمَاءَ وَمَا فِيهَا وَالأَرْضَ وَمَا فِيهَا وَالْبَحْرَ وَمَا فِيه (  رؤ 10 : 6)*
*† أَنْتَ هُوَ الرَّبُّ وَحْدَكَ. أَنْتَ صَنَعْتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ  وَسَمَاءَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَكُلَّ جُنْدِهَا، وَالأَرْضَ وَكُلَّ مَا  عَلَيْهَا، وَالْبِحَارَ وَكُلَّ مَا فِيهَا، وَأَنْتَ تُحْيِيهَا  كُلَّهَا. وَجُنْدُ السَّمَاءِ لَكَ يَسْجُدُ.(نح 9: 6)*
*† فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ خُلِقَ الْكُلُّ: مَا في السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا عَلَى  الأَرْضِ، مَا يُرَى وَمَا لاَ يُرَى، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ عُرُوشًا أَمْ  سِيَادَاتٍ أَمْ رِيَاسَاتٍ أَمْ سَلاَطِينَ. الْكُلُّ بِهِ وَلَهُ قَدْ  خُلِقَ (كو 1 : 16 )*

*الآب ضابط الكل*
*خــالق السماء والأرض*
*وكل ما يرى وما لا يرى*

*لاهوت الآب وعمله*
* 3 *​*† وَرَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ: يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ، الَّذِي بِهِ جَمِيعُ الأَشْيَاءِ، وَنَحْنُ بِهِ ( 1كو 8 : 6 )*
*†  وَيَعْتَرِفَ كُلُّ لِسَانٍ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ هُوَ رَبٌّ لِمَجْدِ الإِلهِ الآب ( فيلبى 2 : 11 )*
*†  نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ مَعَ رُوحِكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ. آمِينَ ( غلا**كلمات قانون الإيمان الذى أقرته المجامع المسكونية*
*6 : 18 )*
*† الَّذِينَ يَنَالُونَ فَيْضَ النِّعْمَةِ وَعَطِيَّةَ الْبِرِّ،  سَيَمْلِكُونَ فِي الْحَيَاةِ بِالْوَاحِدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ! ( رو 5 :  17 )*
*†  قَدِ اتَّكَلَ عَلَى الإِلهِ، فَلْيُنْقِذْهُ الآنَ إِنْ أَرَادَهُ! لأَنَّهُ قَالَ: أَنَا ابْنُ الإِ ( مت 27 : 43 )*
*† حَقًّا كَانَ هذَا ابْنَ الإِله ( مت 27 : 53 )*
*† الإِلهُ لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. اَلابْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ (يو 1: 18 )*
*† فَأَجَابَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ وَقَالَ:«أَنْتَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ الإِلهِ الْحَيِّ( مت 16 : 17 )*
*† وَالَّذِينَ فِي السَّفِينَةِ جَاءُوا وَسَجَدُوا لَهُ قَائِلِينَ:«بِالْحَقِيقَةِ أَنْتَ ابْنُ الإِلهِ!» ( مت 14 : 33)*
*† لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ الإِلهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ  الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ  لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ ( يو 3 : 16 )*
*† لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ، مَمْلُوءًا نِعْمَةً وَحَقًّا ( يو 1: 14 )*
*† أَنْتَ ابْنِي، أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُك ( مز 2 : 7 )*
*† من البطن قبل كوكب الصبح ولدتك ( مز 3:110) (سبعينية)*
*† ان الله قد اكمل هذا لنا نحن اولادهم اذ اقام يسوع كما هو مكتوب ايضا في المزمور الثاني انت ابني انا اليوم ولدتك ( اع 13 : 33 )*
*† انه لمن من الملائكة قال قط انت ابني انا اليوم ولدتك و ايضا انا اكون له ابا و هو يكون لي ابنا ( عب 1 : 5 )*
*† الَّذِي قَالَ لَهُ:«أَنْتَ ابْنِي أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ ( عب 5: 5)*
*† الذي هو قبل كل شيء و فيه يقوم الكل  ( كولوسي 1 : 17 )*
*† قبل الدهر من الاول حازني و الى الدهر لا ازول (سيراخ 14:24)*
*† قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«النُّورُ مَعَكُمْ زَمَانًا قَلِيلاً بَعْدُ،  فَسِيرُوا مَا دَامَ لَكُمُ النُّورُ لِئَلاَّ يُدْرِكَكُمُ الظَّلاَمُ.  وَالَّذِي يَسِيرُ فِي الظَّلاَمِ لاَ يَعْلَمُ إِلَى أَيْنَ يَذْهَبُ (يو  12 : 35)*
*† وَهذِهِ هِيَ الدَّيْنُونَةُ: إِنَّ نُّورَ المسيح قَدْ جَاءَ إِلَى  الْعَالَمِ، وَأَحَبَّ النَّاسُ ظُّلْمَةَ الإسلام ومحمد أَكْثَرَ مِنَ  النُّورِ، لأَنَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ كَانَتْ شِرِّيرَة (يو 3: 19)*
*†  لكي يتم ما قيل باشعياء النبي القائل ارض زبولون و ارض نفتاليم طريق  البحر عبرالاردن جليل الامم الشعب الجالس في ظلمة ابصر نورا عظيما و  الجالسون في كورة الموت و ظلاله اشرق عليهم نور (مت 14:4)*
*† لم يكن هو(يوحنا المعمدان) النور بل ليشهد للنور ( يو 1 : 8 )*
*† كان النور الحقيقي الذي ينير كل انسان اتيا الى العالم ( يو 1 : 9 )*
*† خَرَجْتُ مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ، وَقَدْ أَتَيْتُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ،  وَأَيْضًا أَتْرُكُ الْعَالَمَ وَأَذْهَبُ إِلَى الآب ( يو 16 : 28 )*
*† ثم كلمهم يسوع ايضا قائلا انا هو نور العالم من يتبعني فلا يمشي في الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة ( يو 8 : 12 )*
*† وهذا هو الخبر الذي سمعناه منه و نخبركم به ان الله نور و ليس فيه ظلمة البتة ( 1يو 1 : 5 )*
*† لا تكون لك بعد الشمس نورا في النهار و لا القمر ينير لك مضيئا بل الرب يكون لك  نورا ابديا و الهك زينتك  ( اش 60 : 19 )*
*† الذي هو بهاء مجده ( عب 1 : 3 )*
*† لانها(الحكمة اي المسيح  ) ضياء النور الازلي و مراة عمل الله النقية و صورة جودته (حكمة  26:7) *
*† و نعلم ان ابن الله قد جاء و اعطانا بصيرة لنعرف الحق و نحن في الحق  في ابنه يسوع المسيح هذا هو الاله الحق و الحياة الابدية ( 1يو 5 : 20 )*
*† وهذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك و يسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته ( يو 17 : 3 )*
*†  اني اخبر من جهة قضاء الرب قال لي انت ابني انا اليوم ولدتك  ( مز 2 : 7 )*
*† من البطن قبل كوكب الصبح ولدتك (مز 3:110) (سبعينية)*

*أساس للإيمان المسيحي في مجمع نيقية مأخوذة من الآيات التالية*
*† لانها(الحكمة اي المسيح )ضياء النور الازلي و مرآة عمل الله النقية و صورة جودته(حكمة 26:7)*
*† اما انت يا بيت لحم افراتة و انت صغيرة ان تكوني بين الوف يهوذا فمنك  يخرج لي الذي يكون متسلطا على اسرائيل و مخارجه منذ القديم منذ ايام الازل (  ميخا 5 :2)*
*† قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن ( يو 8 : 58 )*
*† الذي هو قبل كل شيء و فيه يقوم الكل ( كولوسي 1 : 17 )*
*† قبل كل شيء حيزت الحكمة و منذ الازل فهم الفطنة ( سيراخ 1 : 4 )*
*† منذ الازل مُسحْت منذ البدء منذ اوائل الارض ( ام 8 : 23 )*

*وهي العبارة الثانية التي عبرت عن حقيقة الايمان وعن دحض البدعة*
*† فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه لانه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله ( يو 5 : 18 )*
*† الذي لأنه كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة ان يكون معادلا لله  ( فيليبي 2 : 6 )*
*† انا و الاب واحد  ( يو 10 : 30 )*
*† كل ما للآب هو لي (يو 16 : 15 ) أي الجوهر الذي للآب هو للمسيح*
*† ألست تؤمن اني انا في الاب و الاب في الكلام الذي اكلمكم به لست اتكلم  به من نفسي لكن الاب الحال في هو يعمل الاعمال ( يو 14 : 10 )*
*† لانها(الحكمة اي المسيح )ضياء النور الازلي و مرآة عمل الله النقية و  صورة جودته (حكمة 26:7) فإذا كانت الحكمة (اي المسيح) هي ضياء ذلك النور  فلهذا يكون كليهما من جوهر واحد بالتأكيد*
*† الذي هو بهاء مجده ورسم(صورة) جوهره (عب 3:1)*
*† بمن تشبهونني و تسوونني و تمثلونني لنتشابه ( اش 46 : 5 ) هذا قول  إلهى فإذا قال الناس أنه شبية بأبن الآلهة فنقول نحن لهم هو (المسيح) صورة  للجوهر فهو من نفس الجوهرفإن كان الابن هو الصورة الحقيقية لجوهر الإله فإن  له بلا شك جوهر الله*
*† فانه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت (جوهر الله)جسديا  ( كو 2 : 9 )*
*† و رب واحد يسوع المسيح الذي به جميع الاشياء و نحن به (1كو 8: 6)*
*† فعلمت جميع المكنونات و الظواهر لان الحكمة مهندسة كل شيء هي علمتني ( الحكمة 7 : 21 )*
*† كل شيء به كان و بغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان ( يو 1 : 3 )*

*نؤمن  برب واحد يسوع المسيح ابن الله الوحيد المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور  نــور من نور إله حق من إله حق مولود غير مخلوق مساوي الآب في الجوهرغير  مخلوق الذي على يده صار كل شيء*

*ألوهية السيد المسيح الابن الكلمة*
* 4 *​*† و لكن الله بين محبته لنا لانه و نحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لاجلنا ( رو 5 : 8 )*
*† لان ابن الانسان قد جاء لكي يخلص ما قد هلك ( مت 18 : 11 )*
*† ستلد ابناً وتسميه يسوع لأنه يخلص شعبه من خطاياهم (مت 21:1)*
*† و اقام لنا قرن خلاص في بيت داود فتاه ( لو 1 : 69 )*
*† خلاص من اعدائنا و من ايدي جميع مبغضينا ( لو 1 : 71 )*
*† لتعطي شعبه معرفة الخلاص بمغفرة خطاياهم ( لو 1 : 77 )*
*† لان عيني قد ابصرتا خلاصك ( لو 2 : 30 )*
*† و يبصر كل بشر خلاص الله ( لو 3 : 6 )*
*† انتم تسجدون لما لستم تعلمون اما نحن فنسجد لما نعلم لان الخلاص هو من اليهود ( يو 4 : 22 )*
*† وليس باحد غيره الخلاص لان ليس اسم اخر تحت السماء قد اعطي بين الناس به ينبغي ان نخلص ( اع 4 : 12 )*
*† يا رب طاطئ سماواتك و انزل المس الجبال فتدخن  ( مز 144 : 5 )*
*† ليتك تشق السماوات و تنزل من حضرتك تتزلزل الجبال ( اش 64 : 1 )*
*† هجمت كلمتك القديرة من السماء من العروش الملكية على ارض الخراب بمنزلة مبارز عنيف ( الحكمة 18 : 15 )*
*† وليس احد صعد الى السماء الا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الانسان الذي هو في السماء ( يو 3 : 13 )*
*† لاني قد نزلت من السماء ليس لاعمل مشيئتي بل مشيئة الذي ارسلني( يو 6 : 38 )*
*† فكان اليهود يتذمرون عليه لانه قال انا هو الخبز الذي نزل من السماء ( يو 6 : 41 )*
*† انا هو الخبز الحي الذي نزل من السماء ان اكل احد من هذا الخبز يحيا  الى الابد و الخبز الذي انا اعطي هو جسدي الذي ابذله من اجل حياة العالم (  يو 6 : 51 )*
*†و الكلمة صار جسدا و حل بيننا و راينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الاب مملوءا نعمة و حقا ( يو 1 : 14 )*
*†لانه ما كان الناموس عاجزا عنه في ما كان ضعيفا بالجسد فالله اذ ارسل  ابنه في شبه جسد الخطية و لاجل الخطية دان الخطية في الجسد ( رو 8 : 3 )*
*† لذلك عند دخوله الى العالم يقول ذبيحة و قربانا لم ترد و لكن هيأت لي جسدا ( عب 10 : 5 )*
*† اما ولادة يسوع المسيح فكانت هكذا لما كانت مريم امه مخطوبة ليوسف قبل ان يجتمعا وجدت حبلى من الروح القدس ( مت 1 : 18 )*
*† و لكن فيما هو متفكر في هذه الامور اذا ملاك الرب قد ظهر له في حلم  قائلا يا يوسف ابن داود لا تخف ان تاخذ مريم امراتك لان الذي حبل به فيها  هو من الروح القدس ( مت 1 : 20 )*
*† فاجاب الملاك و قال لها الروح القدس يحل عليك و قوة العلي تظللك فلذلك ايضا القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله ( لو 1 : 35 )*
*† ولكن لما جاء ملء الزمان ارسل الله ابنه مولودا من امراة مولودا تحت الناموس ( غلا 4 : 4 )*
*† هوذا العذراء تحبل و تلد ابنا و يدعون اسمه عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره الله معنا ( مت 1 : 23 )*
*†الى عذراء مخطوبة لرجل من بيت داود اسمه يوسف و اسم العذراء مريم ( لو 1 : 27 )*
*†اولى كثيرا نعمة الله و العطية بالنعمة التي بالانسان الواحد يسوع المسيح قد ازدادت للكثيرين ( رو 5 : 15 )*
*†الانسان الاول من الارض ترابي الانسان الثاني الرب من السماء ( 1كو 15 : 47 )*
*† واذ وجد في الهيئة كانسان وضع نفسه و اطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب )) ( فيليبي 2 : 8 )*
*† كيف اسلمه رؤساء الكهنة و حكامنا لقضاء الموت و صلبوه ( لو 24 : 20 )*
*† هذا اخذتموه مسلما بمشورة الله المحتومة و علمه السابق و بايدي اثمة صلبتموه و قتلتموه ( اع 2 : 23 )*
*† فليعلم يقينا جميع بيت اسرائيل ان الله جعل يسوع هذا الذي صلبتموه انتم ربا و مسيحا ( اع 2 : 36 )*
*† وهو مجروح لاجل معاصينا مسحوق لاجل اثامنا تاديب سلامنا عليه و بحبره  شفينا كلنا كغنم ضللنا ملنا كل واحد الى طريقه و الرب وضع عليه اثم جميعنا  ظلم اما هو فتذلل و لم يفتح فاه كشاة تساق الى الذبح و كنعجة صامتة امام  جازيها فلم يفتح فاه (إش 53 :5)*
*† من تعب نفسه يرى و يشبع و عبدي البار بمعرفته يبرر كثيرين و اثامهم هو  يحملها لذلك اقسم له بين الاعزاء و مع العظماء يقسم غنيمة من اجل انه سكب  للموت نفسه و احصي مع اثمة و هو حمل خطية كثيرين و شفع في المذنبين (إش  11:53)*
*† لان المسيح اذ كنا بعد ضعفاء مات في الوقت المعين لاجل الفجار ( رو 5 : 6 )*
*† ولكن الله بين محبته لنا لانه و نحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لاجلنا ( رو 5 : 8 )*
*† لانه بالحقيقة اجتمع على فتاك القدوس يسوع الذي مسحته هيرودس و بيلاطس البنطي مع امم و شعوب اسرائيل ( اع 4 : 27 )*
*† ومع انهم لم يجدوا علة واحدة للموت طلبوا من بيلاطس ان يقتل ( اع 13 : 28 )*

*الذي  من اجلنا نحن البشر ومن اجل خلاصنا نزل من السماءوتجسد من الروح القدس ومن  مريم العذراءوتأنس وصلب (وصلب)عنا في عهد بيلاطس البنطي *

*التجسد والفداء والخلاص بالصليب*
* 5 *​*† و قال لهم شهوة اشتهيت ان اكل هذا الفصح معكم قبل ان اتالم ( لو 22 : 15 )*
*† اما كان ينبغي ان المسيح يتالم بهذا و يدخل الى مجده ( لو 24 : 26 )*
*† وقال لهم هكذا هو مكتوب و هكذا كان ينبغي ان المسيح يتالم و يقوم من الاموات في اليوم الثالث ( لو 24 : 46 )*

*عبارة ( على ما في الكتب ) لا تعني الانجيل.. لكنها تعني (على ما تنبأت به الكتب)*
*† فانني سلمت اليكم في الاول ما قبلته انا ايضا ان المسيح مات من اجل  خطايانا حسب الكتب و انه دفن و انه قام في اليوم الثالث حسب الكتب ( 1كو 15  : 4 )*
*† ثم ان الرب بعدما كلمهم ارتفع الى السماء و جلس عن يمين الله ( مر 16 : 19 )*
*† فقال ها انا انظر السماوات مفتوحة و ابن الانسان قائما عن يمين الله ( اع 7 : 56 )*

*وتـــــــألم(صلب عنا)وقبر وقام في اليوم الثالث على ما في الكتب وصعد إلى السماء وجلس عن يمين الآب*

*قيامة المسيح وصعوده إلى السموات وجلوسه عن يمين الآب*
* 6 *​*† فان ابن الانسان سوف ياتي في مجد ابيه مع ملائكته و حينئذ يجازي كل واحد حسب عمله ( مت 16 : 27 )*
*† و حينئذ تظهر علامة ابن الانسان في السماء و حينئذ تنوح جميع قبائل  الارض ويبصرون ابن الانسان اتيا على سحاب السماء بقوة و مجد كثير ( مت 24 :  30 )*
*† انا اناشدك اذا امام الله و الرب يسوع المسيح العتيد ان يدين الاحياء و الاموات عند ظهوره و ملكوته ( 2تيمو 4 :1)*
*† ويملك على بيت يعقوب الى الابد و لا يكون لملكه نهاية ( لو 1 : 33 )*

*وأيضاً يأتي بمجـــــــد ه ليدين الأحياء والأموات الذي لا فنـــــاء لملكه*

*المجئ الثانى للمسيح وهو الذى سيدين العالم*
* 7 *​*† ونحن جميعا ناظرين مجد الرب بوجه مكشوف كما في مراة نتغير الى تلك الصورة عينها من مجد الى مجد كما من الرب الروح ( 2كو 3 : 18 )*
*† و ان كان روح الذي اقام يسوع من الاموات ساكنا فيكم فالذي اقام المسيح  من الاموات سيحيي اجسادكم المائتة ايضا بروحه الساكن فيكم ( رو 8 : 11 )*
*† و اجعل روحي فيكم فتحيون و اجعلكم في ارضكم فتعلمون اني انا الرب تكلمت و افعل يقول الرب ( حز 37 : 14 )*
*† ومتى جاء المعزي الذي سارسله انا اليكم من الاب روح الحق الذي من عند الاب ينبثق فهو يشهد لي ( يو 15 : 26 )*
*† و ظهر له الرب عند بلوطات ممرا و هو جالس في باب الخيمة وقت حر النهار  فرفع عينيه و نظر و اذا ثلاثة رجال واقفون لديه فلما نظر ركض لاستقبالهم  من باب الخيمة وسجد الى الارض و قال يا سيد ان كنت قد وجدت نعمة في عينيك  فلا تتجاوز عبدك )) (تكوين الاصحاح الثامن عشر الآية الأولى ) حيث يؤكد  آباء الكنيسة أن الله ظهر بثالوثه لأبينا ابراهيم*

*ينبغي السجود للآب*
*† و لكن تاتي ساعة و هي الان حين الساجدون الحقيقيون يسجدون للاب بالروح و الحق لان الاب طالب مثل هؤلاء الساجدين له ( يو 4 : 23 )*
*† الله روح و الذين يسجدون له فبالروح و الحق ينبغي ان يسجدوا ( يو 4 : 24 )*

*والسجود للمسيح أيضاً *
*† و يسجد له كل الملوك كل الامم تتعبد له ( مز 72 : 11 )*
*† فاعطي سلطانا و مجدا و ملكوتا لتتعبد له كل الشعوب و الامم و الالسنة  سلطانه سلطان ابدي ما لن يزول و ملكوته ما لا ينقرض ( دانيال 7 : 14 )*
*† وايضا متى ادخل البكر الى العالم يقول و لتسجد له كل ملائكة الله ( عب 1 : 6 )*

*والروح القدس هو روح الآب وهو روح المسيح كذلك *
*† و اما انتم فلستم في الجسد بل في الروح ان كان روح الله ساكنا فيكم و لكن ان كان احد ليس له روح المسيح فذلك ليس له ( رو 8 : 9 )*
*† ثم بما انكم ابناء ارسل الله روح ابنه الى قلوبكم صارخا يا ابا الاب ( غلا 4 : 6 )*
*† فكم بالحري يكون دم المسيح الذي بروح ازلي قدم نفسه لله بلا عيب يطهر ضمائركم من اعمال ميتة لتخدموا الله الحي ( عب 9 : 14 )*

*أن الثلاثة هم واحد*
*† فان الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة الاب و الكلمة و الروح القدس و  هؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد ( 1يو 5 : 7 ) وكما نسجد للآب والابن نسجد للروح  القدس أيضاً *
*† ثم ان كانت خدمة الموت المنقوشة باحرف في حجارة قد حصلت في مجد حتى لم  يقدر بنو اسرائيل ان ينظروا الى وجه موسى لسبب مجد وجهه الزائل فكيف لا  تكون بالاولى خدمة الروح في مجد (2كو 7:3 )*
*† ونحن جميعا ناظرين مجد الرب بوجه مكشوف كما في مراة نتغير الى تلك الصورة عينها من مجد الى مجد كما من الرب الروح ( 2كو 3 : 18 )*
*† لانه لم تات نبوة قط بمشيئة انسان بل تكلم اناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس ( 2بط 1 : 21 )*

*وبالروح القدس الرب المحيي المنبثـــق من الآب الذي هو مع الآب والابن مسجود له وممجــــــــد الناطق بالأنبياء*

*لاهوت الروح القدس وعمله والانبثاق من الأب*
* 8 *​*† الذي الان افرح في الآمى لاجلكم و اكمل نقائص شدائد المسيح في جسمي لاجل جسده الذي هو الكنيسة ( كولوسي 1 : 24 )*
*† جسد واحد و روح واحد كما دعيتم ايضا في رجاء دعوتكم الواحد (أف 4:4)*

*والمقصود هو أنها جامعة أى تحتوى الإيمان المستقيم الذي تكلم عنه الرسل في :*
*† رب واحد ايمان واحد... ( اف 4 : 5 )*
*† الى ان ننتهي جميعنا الى وحدانية الايمان و معرفة ابن الله الى انسان كامل الى قياس قامة ملء المسيح ( اف 4 : 13 )*
*† ان فكرت الاخوة بهذا تكون خادما صالحا ليسوع المسيح متربيا بكلام الايمان و التعليم الحسن الذي تتبعته ( 1تيمو 4 : 6 )*
*† تمسك بصورة الكلام الصحيح الذي سمعته مني في الايمان و المحبة التي في المسيح يسوع  ( 2تيمو 1 : 13 )*
*† ايها الاحباء اذ كنت اصنع كل الجهد لاكتب اليكم عن الخلاص المشترك  اضطررت ان اكتب اليكم واعظا ان تجتهدوا لاجل الايمان المسلم مرة للقديسين (  يهوذا 1 : 3 )*
*† ناظرين الى رئيس الايمان و مكمله يسوع الذي من اجل السرور الموضوع  امامه احتمل الصليب مستهينا بالخزي فجلس في يمين عرش الله ( عب 12 : 2 )*
*وكلمة جامعة عكس كلمة هرطقة التي عبر عنها بولس الرسول وبطرس أيضاً في :*
*† ولك ايمان و ضمير صالح الذي اذ رفضه قوم انكسرت بهم السفينة من جهة الايمان ايضا ( 1تيمو 1 : 19 )*
*† لانه لا بد ان يكون بينكم بدع ايضا ليكون المزكون ظاهرين بينكم( 1كو 11 : 19 )*
*†  ولكن كان ايضا في الشعب انبياء كذبة كما سيكون فيكم ايضا معلمون كذبة  الذين يدسون بدع هلاك و اذ هم ينكرون الرب الذي اشتراهم يجلبون على انفسهم  هلاكا سريعا ( 2بط 2 : 1 )*
*† لانه كان خيرا لهم لو لم يعرفوا طريق البر من انهم بعدما عرفوا يرتدون عن الوصية المقدسة المسلمة لهم ( 2بط 2 : 21 ) *
*† لكي يحضرها لنفسه كنيسة مجيدة لا دنس فيها و لا غضن او شيء من مثل ذلك بل تكون مقدسة و بلا عيب ( اف 5 : 27 )*
*ومعنى( الكنيسة المقدسة ) هو كنيسة القديسين ....الروح القدس عامل فيها*
*† فاطلب اليكم ايها الاخوة برافة الله ان تقدموا اجسادكم ذبيحة حية مقدسة مرضية عند الله عبادتكم العقلية ( رو 12 : 1 )*
*† واما انتم فجنس مختار و كهنوت ملوكي امة مقدسة شعب اقتناء لكي تخبروا بفضائل الذي دعاكم من الظلمة الى نوره العجيب ( 1بط 2 : 9 )*
*† مبنيين على اساس الرسل و الانبياء و يسوع المسيح نفسه حجر الزاوية ( اف 2 : 20 )*
*† وكانوا يواظبون على تعليم الرسل و الشركة و كسر الخبز و الصلوات (اع 2: 2 )*
*† وسور المدينة كان له اثنا عشر اساسا و عليها اسماء رسل الخروف الاثني عشر(رؤ 14:21)*
*† الذي يسمع منكم يسمع مني و الذي يرذلكم يرذلني و الذي يرذلني يرذل الذي ارسلني ( لو 10 : 16 )*

*وبكنيسة واحــــدة جامعــــــــــــة (كنيسة) مقدسة رسوليــــــــة*

*الإيمان بالكنيسة الواحدة المقدسة الجامعة الرسولية*
* 9 *​* الاعتراف  هو التبشير والتعليم وَاتْبَاعِ الْبِرَّ وَالتَّقْوَى وَالإِيمَانَ  وَالْمَحَبَّةَ وَالصَّبْرَ وَالْوَدَاعة وقد تكلم عنه بولس الرسول في :*
*† جَاهِدْ جِهَادَ الإِيمَانِ الْحَسَنَ، وَأَمْسِكْ بِالْحَيَاةِ  الأَبَدِيَّةِ الَّتِي إِلَيْهَا دُعِيتَ أَيْضًا، وَاعْتَرَفْتَ  الاعْتِرَافَ الْحَسَنَ أَمَامَ شُهُودٍ كَثِيرِ ( 1تيمو 6 : 12 )*
*† رب واحد ايمان واحد معمودية واحدة  ( اف 4 : 5 )*
*† و به ايضا ختنتم ختانا غير مصنوع بيد بخلع جسم خطايا البشرية بختان  المسيح مدفونين معه في المعمودية التي فيها اقمتم ايضا معه بايمان عمل الله  الذي اقامه من الاموات و اذ كنتم امواتا في الخطايا و غلف جسدكم احياكم  معه مسامحا لكم بجميع الخطايا اذ محا الصك الذي علينا في الفرائض الذي كان  ضدا لنا و قد رفعه من الوسط مسمرا اياه بالصليب(كولوسي 11:2)*
*† الذي قدمه الله كفارة بالايمان بدمه لاظهار بره من اجل الصفح عن الخطايا السالفة بامهال الإله ( رو 3 : 25 )*
*† الذي فيه لنا الفداء بدمه غفران الخطايا حسب غنى نعمته ( ا ف1 : 7 )*
*† والان لماذا تتوانى قم و اعتمد و اغسل خطاياك داعيا باسم الرب ( اع 22 : 16 )*
*† لكي يقدسها مطهرا اياها بغسل الماء بالكلمة ( اف 5 : 26 )*
*† اذ عصت قديما حين كانت اناة الله تنتظر مرة في ايام نوح اذ كان الفلك  يبنى الذي فيه خلص قليلون اي ثماني انفس بالماء الذي مثاله يخلصنا نحن الان  اي المعمودية لا ازالة وسخ الجسد بل سؤال ضمير صالح عن الله بقيامة يسوع  المسيح( 1بط 20:3)*

*وأعتــــــرف بمعمودية واحـــــدة لمغفرة الخطـــايا*

*الإيمان بمعمودية واحدة لمغفرة الخطايا*
* 10 *​*† ولي رجاء بالله في ما هم ايضا ينتظرونه انه سوف تكون قيامة للاموات الابرار و الاثمة ( اع 24 : 15 )*
*†على رجاء الحياة الابدية التي وعد بها الله المنزه عن الكذب قبل الازمنة الازلية ( تيطس 1 : 2 )*
*† مدخرين لانفسهم اساسا حسنا للمستقبل لكي يمسكوا بالحياة الابدية ( 1تيمو6 : 19 )*
*† اعملوا لا للطعام البائد بل للطعام الباقي للحياة الابدية الذي يعطيكم ابن الانسان لان هذا الله الاب ختمه ( يو 6 : 27 )*
*† اما الذين بصبر في العمل الصالح يطلبون المجد و الكرامة و البقاء فبالحياة الابدية ( رو2 : 7 )*

*وننتظر قيامة الموتى والحياة في الدهر الآتي*

*قيامة الأموات والحياة الأخرى*
* 11 *​*هـذا  هو الدستور ( القانون ) للإيمان وُضع عـلى مراحـل حسب ظهـور الهرطقات فى  الزمنة القديمة واضطـرار الكنيسة للدفاع عـن إيمانها فإجتمع رأيهم على  إصدار هذا القانون بحيث يعتبر من لا يؤمن به لا يعتبر مسيحياً ...*
*وقـد سُمّى بالنيقاوى القسطنطينى لأن قسمـًا منه وُضع فى المجمـع  المسكونى الأول الذى انعـقد سنة 325 فى نيقـية , ثم اُكمـل الجزء الأخير  منه فى المجمـع المسكونى الثانى الذى انعـقد سنة 381 فى القسطنطينية...*
*قانون الإيمان الذى يؤمن به المسيحيين فى العالم أخذه الآباء من آيات الأنجيل*
*المراجع*
*الكتاب المقدس*
*المجامع المسكونية*
*تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية*


----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*الشمامسة والألحان

**أرباع الناقوس سنوى*
*في أيام الآدام – الأحد والاثنين والثلاثاء*
*يبدأ بالأرباع الثلاثة الآتية *

*تعالوا  فلنسجد للثالوث القدوس الذي هو الآب والابن والروح القدس./ أمويني مارين أو  أوشت إن تى إترياس إثؤواب إيتى إفيوت نيم إبشيرى نيم بى إبنيفما إثؤواب.*

*نحن الشعوب المسيحيين لأن هذا هو إلهنا الحقيقي./ أنون خانيلاؤس إن إخرستيانوس فاى غار بي بين نوتى إن أليثينوس.*

*لنا رجاء  في القديسة مريم الله يرحمنا بشفاعتها./ أو أون أو هيلبيس إنتان خين ثى  أثؤواب ماريا إري إفنوتى ناى نان هيتين نيس إبريسفيا.*

*+†+*

*في أيام الواطس – الأربعاء والخميس والجمعة والسبت*

*يبدأ بالأرباع الآتية*

*نسجد للآب  والابن والروح القدس الثالوث القدوس المساوى في الجوهر./ تين أوأوشت إم  إفيوت نيم إبشيرى نيم بى إبنفماإثؤواب تى إترياس إثؤواب إن أمو أوسيوس.*

*السلام  للكنيسة بيت الملائكة السلام للعذراء التي ولدت مخلصنا./ شيرى تى  إككليسياإب إى إنتى نى أنجيليوس شيرى تى بارثينوس إيطاسميس بين سوتير.*

*+†+ *

*ثم يكمل في الأيام الآدام والواطس معا بما يأتي*

*السلام لك  يا مريم الحمامة الحسنة التي ولدت لنا الله الكلمة./ شيرى ني ماريا تى  إتشرومبى إثنيوس ثيئيطاس ميسى نان إم إفنوتى بى لوغوس.*

*السلام لك يا مريم سلام مقدس السلام لك يا مريم أم القدوس./ شيرى ني ماريا خين أو شيرى إفؤواب شيرى ني ماريا اثماف إمفى إثؤواب.*

*السلام  لميخائيل رئيس الملائكة العظيم السلام لغبريال المبشر المختار./ شيرى  ميخائيل بينيشتى إن أرشى إنجليوس شيرى غبريئيل بى سوتب إم بى فاى شينوفى.*

*السلام  للشاروبيم السلام للسيرافيم السلام لجميع الطغمات السمائية./ شيرى نى  شيروبيم شيرى نى سيرافيم شيرى نى طاغما تيرو إن إيبورانيون.*

*السلام  لسادتي الآباء الرسل السلام لتلاميذ ربنا يسوع المسيح./ شيري ناشيويس إنيوت  أن أبوسطولوس شيرى نيماثيتيس إنتى بين شويس إيسوس بخرستوس.*

*السلام  لإسطفانوس أول الشهداء السلام  لرئيس الشمامسة المبارك./ شيرى إسطفانوس بى  شورب إممارتيروس.شيرى بى أرشى ذياكون أووه إت إزمارؤوت.*

*السلام لك  أيهاالشهيد السلام للإنجيلي السلام للرسول أنبا مرقس ناظر الإله./ شيرى ناك  أو بى مارتيروس شيرى بى إف انجيليستيس شيرى بى أبوسطولوس أفا ماركوس بى  ثيئوريموس.*

*+†+*

*ثم تُختم الأرباع بشفاعات والدة الإله -هيتيني ابرسفيا*

*بشفاعات  والدة الإله القديسة مريم يا رب أنعم لنا بمغفرة خطايانا./ هيتين نى  إبريسفيا إنتى تى ثيؤطوكوس إثؤواب ماريا إبشويس أرى إهموت نان إم ببكو  إيفول إنتى نيننوفى.*

*لكي نسبحك  مع أبيك الصالح والروح القدس لأنك اتيت وخلصتنا ارحمنا./ إثرين هوس إيروك.  نيم بيك يوت إن آغاثوس. نيم بى إبنفما إثؤواب. جي إك إ آكسوتى إممون ناى  نان.*​
*+†+*


----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*الشمامسة والتاريخ*
*[FONT=&quot]المجامع المسكونية*​



*البابا كيرلس عمود الدين *
*
*​p?25509*رغم الإضطهادات التي جابهتها الكنيسة والبدع التي اندست بين صفوف المؤمنين فيها , فإنها بقيت واحدة جامعة[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
ما هو المجمع المسكوني 
​


في  الإصحاح الخامس عشر من أعمال الرسل نقرأ عن أول خلاف نشأ في الكنيسة .  والذي أجاب على هذه المشكلة يعقوب أخو الرب أحد أعمدة الكنيسة (غلاطية 2 : 9  )يقول : " أنا أرى " , أي أرى مستنداً إلى سلطة النصوص الكتابية التي  ذكرتها لكم . ثم يذكر النص القرار المجمعي : " رأينا وقد صرنا بنفس واحدة "  , أي بعد أن حصلنا على يقين في الصلاة . لأنه قد رأى الروح القدس ونحن " ,  أي القرار المجمعي النهائي ناتج عن مراجعة الكتب المقدسة في الصلاة تحت  وطأة الروح الذي يعمل في الجماعة[FONT=&quot] .
[/FONT]إنطلاقاً من هنا طورت الكنيسة نظاماً تدبيرياً تسوس به أمورها ألا وهو نظام[FONT=&quot] [FONT=&quot]المجامع[/FONT] . [/FONT]أساقفة  الكنائس المحلية أو من ينوب عنها يجتمعون لينظروا في ما يعتري حياة  الجماعة من عقبات , ينضم إليهم رهبان وعلمانيون من ذوي الإختصاص أو الخبرة  لإبداء الرأي في الأمور المطروحة , ثم ترسل قرارات المجمع إلى المؤمنين  وعندما تقرأ عليهم أن يتقبلوها " بنفس واحدة " كما ورد في أعمال الرسل ,  تعتبر مكملة ل " فكر الكنيسة[FONT=&quot] " .
[/FONT]وعملاً في بهذا  التدبير الكنسي التأمت سبعة مجامع مسكونية ما بين القرن الرابع والثامن  للميلاد في أمر توضيح العقيدة إزاء الهرطقات الناشئة كما أنها وضعت 190  قانون كنسي مجمعية تتعلق بشؤون التدبير الحياتي الداخلي لشركة المؤمنين[FONT=&quot] .
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
المجمع المسكوني الأول[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
المجمع  الأول عقد في نيقية في آسيا الصغرى وذلك في العالم 325 م في عهد  الإمبراطور قسطنطين لينظر في بدعة الآريوسيين . وآريوس كاهن من الإسكندرية  قام يقول أن المسيح أقل من إله . الإبن دون الآب مع أنه خليقة عليا . وبفضل  مداخلة القديس أثناسيوس وقد كان آنذاك شماساً خلص الآباء المجتمعون وعددهم  318 إلى تحديد نص العقيدة في ما يتعلق بإقنوم الإبن[FONT=&quot] :
"[/FONT]أومن باله  ..... برب واحد يسوع المسيح ابن الله الوحيد المولود قبل كل الدهور نورٌ من  نور إلهٍ حق من إلهٍ حق مولود غير مخلوق مساوٍ للآب في الجوهر[FONT=&quot] ."

[/FONT]ومن إنجازات  المجمع الأول أيضا أنه وضع الأسس لتحديد تاريخ الفصح وسمح للمتزوجين أن  يصبحوا كهنة وقد عملت الكنيسة بهذا التدبير الأخير حتى القرن السابع حين  أوصت الأساقفة أن يلتزموا حياة البتولية , كما نص القرار المجمعي أيضاً على  عشرين قانون كنسي[FONT=&quot] .
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
المجمع المسكوني الثاني القسطنطينية 381 م[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]​


[FONT=&quot][/FONT]والتأم  المجمع الثاني في القسطنطينية بدعوة من الإمبراطور ثيودوسيوس الأول . عدد  الآباء المجتمعين 386 . إلى جانب مواصلة البحث لدحض بدعة أريوس حرص المجمع  على تطوير دستور الإيمان مركزاً على الروح القدس . , مؤكداً أنه غير مخلوق  وهو أقنوم من أقانيم الثالوث . فالمشكلة الأساسية التي سعى المجمع  لمعالجتها هي محاولة الآباء سكب العقيدة المسيحية في لغة التراث الفلسفي  اليوناني . دار النقاش حول عبارتين يونانيتين " سينوسيوس " أو وحدة  الأقانيم الثلاثة في الجوهر بحيث لا متسع لأي تمييز بين أقنوم وآخر , و "  هومووسيوس " أو تمتع أقانيم الثالوثث بجوهر واحد وطبيعة واحدة مع وجود  تمييز بين أقنوم وآخر . وقد حاول القديس أثناسيوس تفسير ذلك إذ شبه وحدة  أقانيم الثالوث بالشمس " كما أن اشمس وبهاءها هما غير منفصلين أحدهما عن  الآخر ولكن الشمس ليست البهاء والبهاء ليس الشمس " . هكذا الثالوث .  فالقضية كما أكد المجمع ليست بحثاً في من هو الله ولكنها بحث حول كيف نعرف  الله[FONT=&quot] .
[/FONT]قام الآباء  الكبادوكيون أي باسيليوس الكبير وغريغوريوس النازينزي وغريغوريوس النيسي  بدور أساسي في توضيح مباحثات مجمع القسطنطينية , وقد لخص القديس غريغوريوس  النيسي حيرة المجمع في ما كتبه حول علاقة الفلسفة باللاهوت . قال أن  الفلسفة هي مثل ابنة فرعون في كتاب الخروج ( خروج 2 : 1 - 10 ) .تتبنى من  ليس بإبنها الحقيقي ( أي موسى ) وتأخذه إلى بيتها مدعية أنه ابنها . وأما  هي فإنها بالحقيقة عاقر لا تلد أي أنها لا توصلنا إلى معرفة الله . نحن  نبتدئ من الإيمان ونستخدم ثقافة عصرنا لنعقل محتواه . الإيمان بالثالوث هو  بداية الطريق وليس هدفاً نسعى إليه بفعل مسعى عقلاني صرف[FONT=&quot] .
[/FONT]وأكد القديس  غريغوريوس النازينزي وحدة الثالوث " إله واحد وقوة واحدة " قال : " عندما  أخاطب أحدهم فأنا أخاطب الثلاثة , والثلاثة هذه ليست عددية إنما هي  ديناميكية الأقانيم الثلاثة في وحدة كيانية غير منفصلة[FONT=&quot] " .
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
المجمع المسكوني الثالث
 افسس 431 م
​
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


بدعة  أخرى أدت إلى انعقاد مجمع ثالث في مدينة أفسس في العالم 431 في عهد  الإمبراطور ثيودوسيوس الثاتي وبحضور 200 عضو , ألا وهي بدعة النسطورية التي  فصلت بين طبيعة المسيح الإلهية وطبيعته الإنسانية . وأكد المجمع على  طبيعتي المسيح " إلهٌ حق و إنسانٌ حق " كما ورد في قانون الإيمان[FONT=&quot] :
"[/FONT]إله حق من إله  حق .......... الذي من أجلنا نحن االبشر ومن أجل خلاصنا نزل من السماء  وتجسد من الروح القدس ومن مريم العذراء وتأنس .... وصلب ... وقام في اليوم  الثالث ... وصعد إلى السماء[FONT=&quot] " .
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
المجمع المسكوني الرابع خلقيدونيا 451 م[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]​


شكل  جديد لبدعة نسطورية أدى إلى التئام المجمع الرابع على عهد الإمبراطور  ماركيانوس وقد حضره 630 عضواً . البدعة الجديدة زعمت أن للمسيح طبيعة واحدة  هي طبيعة إلهية طغت على طبيعته الإنسانية . أكدت الكنيسة إذ ذاك إيمانها  بالإبن الوحيد الكامل من حيث ألوهته والكامل من حيث إنسانيته دون تجزئة أو  انفصال " إنسان حق وإله حق .... في شخص واحد[FONT=&quot] " .
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
المجمع المسكوني الخامس القسطنطينية 553 م
​


وكما  حدث انشقاق في الكنيسة بعد مجمع أفسس , فبعد مجمع خلقيدونيا أيضاً , رفض  العديد من المؤمنين اعتراف المجمع في صيغته النهائية مما أدى إلى التئام  المجمع المسكوني الخامس عام 553 بدعوة من الإمبراطور يوستينيانوس الأول .  حضر المجمع 150 أب للنظر في أمر بدعة القائلين بالطبيعة الواحدة للمسيح .  أكد المجمع إيمان الكنيسة بأن للمسيح طبيعتين في أقنوم واحد : " الإبن  الوحيد ... دون تجزئة أو انفصال ... في شخص واحد , في أقنوم واحد " وأوضح  التباسات القائلين بالطبيعة الواحدة[FONT=&quot] .
[/FONT]
المجمع المسكوني السادس القسطنطينية 681 م
​


[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]إذ  جابهت الإمبراطورية البيزنطية خطر الغزو الفارسي حاول الأمبراطور هرقل جمع  شمل المؤمنين فتقدم بنظرية المشيئة الواحدة . اعترف أتباع هرقل بما أقره  المجمع المسكوني الرابع بأن للمسيح طبيعتين في أقنوم واحد . لكنهم ذهبوا  أبعد من ذلك بقولهم أنه بما المسيح شخص واحد فله بالتالي مشيئة واحدة .  وكان مجمع القسطنطينية الثالث المنعقد عام 681 بحضور 150 عضو . أجابت  الكنيسة القائلين بالمشيئة الواحدة بأن المسيح طبيعتين ومشيئتين متحدين  وغير منفصلتين . بما أنه انسان وإله , فله أيضا مشيئة إنسانية ومشيئة إلهية  , وهاتان المشيئتان متناغمتان في شخص واحد[FONT=&quot] .
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
المجمع الخامس السادس
 ترولو 692م
​


[FONT=&quot][/FONT]نظراً  إلى أن المجمعين الخامس والسادس انصرفا إلى بحث أمور العقيدة , دعا  الأمبراطور الثاني الآباء إلى اجتماع مكمل لهما شؤون التدبير الكنسي , وكان  مجمع ترولو الذي لم يعتبر مجمعاً مسكونياً جديداً إذ واصل أعمال الخامس  والسادس وأصدر قوانين جديدة عددها 102 كما أنه نقح القوانين السابقة . ومن  هنا تسميته بالمجمع الخامس السادس[FONT=&quot] .
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
المجمع السابع نيقية 787م
​


[FONT=&quot][/FONT]حضر  المجمع 386 عضواً وقد التأم لينظر في أمر إكرام الأيقونات هذا لأن  الإمبراطور ليون ( 717 - 741 ) منع استخدام الأيقونات في العبادة مما أدى  إلى اشتباكات دموية عديدة و إلى إنشقاق في صفوف الكنيسة . واستندت الأبحاث  إلى كتابات القديس يوحنا الدمشقي التي أشارت بأن التجسد يعني أن المادة  تقدّس بحضور المسيح وتصبح هي أيضاً مدخلاً لعبادة حق . لذلك فإن الأيقونات  تكرّم نظراً إلى عنصرها الأول أو إلى ما تشير إليه وكأنها نوافذ مفتوحة على  السماء منها نطّل على من سيقودنا إلى المجد ونتحدث إليهم . نحن نكرم  الأيقونات ولا نعبدها لأننا نكرم الأشخاص المرسومين عليها إذ أنهم مثال لنا  في القداسة , وباقتدائنا بهم نمجد الله في حياتنا[FONT=&quot] .
[/FONT]ونجم عن قرارات المجمع إعادة تعليق الأيقونات في الكنائس[FONT=&quot] .

[/FONT]لم يهدف الآباء في نقاشهم حول العقيدة في[FONT=&quot] [FONT=&quot]المجامع[/FONT] [/FONT]السبعة  إلى إعطاء تفسير للأسرار والعقيدة بل كان عمله استناداً إلى الكتاب المقدس  وإلى تعاليم الرسل , على أبعاد الإلتباسات التي طرأت على فهم العقيدة وعلى  الممارسات الرعائية سواء على صعيد الفكر المنطقي أو على صعيد الألفاظ  اللغوية . لكي يحولوا دون الضياع في الخطأ والهرطقة اكتفوا بإحاطة السر  بغلاف عقائدي للمحافظة عليه[FONT=&quot] .

[/FONT]من هنا فإن ما أقرته[FONT=&quot] [FONT=&quot]المجامع[/FONT] [/FONT]وما  كتبه الآباء تعليقاً على الأبحاث المجمعية يعتبر تراثاً إيمانياً لا بد  لنا من التعرف إليه إذا ما ابتغينا فهماً صحيحاً للعقيدة , إنه معين لنا  قراءة الكتاب المقدس وفي إدراك أبعاد إيماننا لكي نزداد في كل شيء في  الإيمان والكلام وكل اجتهاد ( كو 2 8 : 7[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]






المراجع​المجامع المسكونية​تاريخ الكنيسة منسى يوحنا​

*
[/FONT]


----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*الشمامسة والأيقونات*




*الثالوث القدوس*
*

*

*

*

*الثالوث القدوس والسيدة العذراء*
*

*

*الحضرة الإلهية*
*

*

*القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم*​*

*

*مجموعة كنائس طرز مختلفة*





​




​




​




​




​




​




​




​




​




​




​




​




​




​




​




​




​




​


----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2011)

​ ​ 


​ ​ 


​ ​ 


​ ​ 


​ ​ 


​ ​ 


​ ​ 


​ ​ 


​ ​ 


​ ​


----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*الشمامسة والمزامير*

*

*​ *

*​ *

*​ *

*​ *

*​ ​ *

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*​


----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*الشمامسة وأقوال الآباء*

















​






























































​


----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*الشمامسة واللغة القبطية 1*


*تعليم اللغة القبطية*
*بحث وتجميع وكتابة*
*الشماس/ بشارة شوقى بشارة*
*لشمامسة بلا حدود*
*




*

*

*

*

*​*

*​
*



*​*

*​*

*​*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*​*

*
​*

*
​*

*
​*

*
​*

*
​*

*
​*

*
​*

*
​*

*
​*

*
​*

*
​*

*
​


----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*الشمامسة واللغة القبطية 2*



*تعليم لغة الآقباط *
*بحث وتجميع شمامسة بلا حدود*
*من كتاب*
*التمهيد المصور لكتب أخوم فات لتعليم لغة الأقباط*
*للمرحوم / أقلديوس بك لبيب*
*مفتش دار الآثار المصرية *
*وصاحب جريدة ومطبعة عين شمس سابقا*
*

*

*مقدمة (تنبيهات)*

*

*



*(تنبيهات)*

*

*


*(الحروف القبطية)*
*

*


*( الحروف غير مرتبة)*

*

*


*( المقاطع .حرفين)*
*

*


*(تابع المقاطع.حرفين)*
*

*


*(مقاطع .حروف بحركة)*
*

*


*(مقاطع.حروف بحركة .ثلاثة حروف)*
*

*


*(مقاطع .أربعة حروف)*
*

*


*(كلمات من مقطعين)*
*

*


*(كلمات يونانية.الحروف مفصلة)*
*

*


*(الحروف مفصلة)*
*

*


*(الحروف مفصلة)*
*

*


*(الحروف مفصلة)*
*

*


*(الحروف مفصلة)*
*

*
​


----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*(الحروف مفصلة)*​ *

*​ ​ *(الحروف مفصلة)*​ *

*​ ​ *(تطبيقات)*​ *

*​ ​ *(تطبيقات)*​ *

*​ ​ *(تطبيقات)*​ *

*​ ​ *(تطبيقات)*​ *

*​ ​ *(تطبيقات)*​ *

*​ ​ *(تطبيقات)*​ *

*​ ​ *(تطبيقات)*​ *

*​ ​ *(تطبيقات)*​ *



*​ ​ *(تطبيقات)*​ *

*​ ​ *(تطبيقات)*​ *

*​ ​ *(تطبيقات)*​ *

*​ ​ *(تطبيقات)*​ *

*​ ​ *(تطبيقات)*​ *

*​ ​ *(تطبيقات)*​ *

*​


----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*منقول 
من*



​


----------

